# Where can i get Erythromycin phosphate



## Derek Tweedie (26 Apr 2012)

Hi guys got a bout of BGA in a tank a wondering where I can get Erythromycin phosphate or something similar to treat it. The tank is a 6x2x2.


----------



## sWozzAres (26 Apr 2012)

You can't get it in the UK, well maybe from a vet but there is no point. It's easy to get rid of and will only come back if you don't address the "cause". See James Planted Tank

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm



> A blackout is the best method for this. Clean out as much of the algae as you can and do a 30 to 50% water change. If your nitrates are low then add some potassium nitrate to get levels to 20ppm. Remove CO2 and add an airstone. Turn off lights and cover the whole tank so no light can enter. Leave it for 3 to 4 days. No peeking and no feeding - fish will be fine without food for this period. After 3 to 4 days remove the covers and do a 30 - 50% water change. Remove airstone and start CO2. You will need to dose nitrates to keep them dropping too low again. Make sure your substrate and filter doesn't become too clogged up with mulm and also make sure you have good water circulation around the whole tank.
> Another option is to treat with Maracyn which is an anti-biotic. Seems to work well but may affect the biological filter. In the UK it is illegal to purchase Maracyn without first getting a prescription for it from a vet.
> If the BGA is originating from the substrate place some dark tape on the glass to hide the substrate from direct light.


----------



## Matt Warner (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Derek, I wouldn't try and kill it with chemicals, you could make the situation a whole lot worse. I had a BGA infestation a while back and I got rid of it completely without any algaecides. If you find the cause of it, it will go away on its own trust me. Increase your flow, add more nitrate and clean filters really well and do a massive water change.
Don't give up, I was nearly going to resort to antibiotics but now I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Apr 2012)

The cause is poor NO3. Do a 3-4 day blackout, followed by massive water change and improve flow/distribution as well as your KNO3 dosing.

Cheers,


----------



## Park (27 Apr 2012)

Last time my fish had fungus I treated with Esha2000 and to my wonder it also killed the BGA. Don't know if you can buy it in UK, but the active stuff in the medicine is: proflavine a derivate from acriflavine. It should do the trick


----------

